# Ferenc Fricsay - The Mozart Radio Broadcasts (new from DG)



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

DG has recently put out prev. unreleased material from Ferenc Fricsay (recorded 1951-1954)

Here's DG's official 'Teaser" on its YouTube channel. (Note that while the recordings are mono, the sound fidelity is outstanding! Good job, DG)


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

13hm13 said:


> DG has recently put out prev. unreleased material from Ferenc Fricsay (recorded 1951-1954)
> 
> Here's DG's official 'Teaser" on its YouTube channel. (Note that while the recordings are mono, the sound fidelity is outstanding! Good job, DG)


If the excerpts are any indication, these performances sound like treasures!


----------

